# Cooler weather



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We've had two wonderful days, with the temperature lower than normal. 
Shine played at the creek yesterday, and the field today. 
Then she got a education on barbwire. 
She's in the cone of shame, and on lockdown for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Before, and after staples.


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

Aw, poor girl. In the event you are interested...a member of our local Vizsla club introduced me to a Young Living product called Animal Scents Ointment. It is a blend of essential oils thats more solid than a cream. She showed me before and after pictures of her horse who had stitches due to barbed wire, and the results were surprisingly good for a 1 week timespan. She gave me a sample and I ended up buying a container of it. I have used it on Ernie when he has had cuts or bites, on myself and my husband for scratches and cuts, and for dry patches that expensive prescriptions don't work on. Shared it with my brother for his bulldogs surgical scars and they use it on his nose too. In our experience it speeds up the healing process. I was a little skeptical when I bought it, but it has become my go to. You may be able to get her out of lockdown a little quicker!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would love to have the info.
In case I run into something not healing.

Don't let me die without any scars, is a good motto to have. It shows a life well lived. Not a person, or dog that stood on the sidelines. Instead one that threw caution to the wind, and lived life to it's fullest. 
At my home, we proudly show our scars. As each one tells a story.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Poor babe, what an outcome for finally cooler weather...i would love to have more information on the product too. Breeder friend of mine recommended meds honey, thought i will share that too.

Derma Sciences 31815 Medihoney Dressing Gel, 1.5 oz. Tube


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

Here is a link to the product. 

https://www.youngliving.com/en_US/products/animal-scents-ointment

The Medihoney is in my Amazon cart. That looks like a good healer too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shine is acting like the staples are no big deal.
It does not surprise me. She took off running through the field hunting, after she hit the barbwire. Never giving any signs she had cut it.
I called her to me to check her over, and saw her leg. The vet said she stood perfect for them on the table, for the staples. 
I can officially say, Shine is no sissy. 
I'm really going to have to pay attention to her in the field. As pain won't slow her down.







Shine and her moo choo.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Picking Shine a new cone of shame today. 
She likes to shove everything with it, at full force. Even goosed a few people with it.
I've already had to duct tape cracks. 
Needless to say, the staples, and cone don't slow her down.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> Picking Shine a new cone of shame today. ...



We recently got Daisy an inner tube style collar:
https://www.chewy.com/zenpet-zencollar-inflatable-recovery/dp/151443

It has worked very well - kept her from the wound, but wasn't obnoxious about it. She wasn't allowed to run with it, so I can't say anything about that.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> We recently got Daisy an inner tube style collar:
> https://www.chewy.com/zenpet-zencollar-inflatable-recovery/dp/151443
> 
> It has worked very well - kept her from the wound, but wasn't obnoxious about it. She wasn't allowed to run with it, so I can't say anything about that.


I use those a lot. 
Sadly with the location of the staples it's the cone, or she can still reach them.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> I use those a lot.


I'm sorry to hear you have to. <G>


> Sadly with the location of the staples it's the cone, or she can still reach them.


 Sorry to hear that, too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Using the others a lot, is not a bad thing.
It just means a foster has been spayed/neutered. One step closer to their forever home.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Normally Shine is a well exercised, in shape normal adolescent Vizsla. Going on day 8 of not running, and just mental games. She's officially a juvenile delinquent. Monday can't come soon enough, for both of us.








A picture of little miss Sunshine.
I know she's contemplating, what she can try to get away with next.


----------

